# Anybody fish Raccoon Creek???



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anybody floated from rt 160 to bob evans farm. I am usually down that way in the spring and it looks like a decent creek with good depth and good flow. Just wanted to know if anybody has had any success on it and if there were any lowdams. Thanks


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

I did about 6 years ago. Lots of bass (no smallies), gills, carp and some catfish. Takes about 6hrs if you do very little fishing. No dams either.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

It was a nice float because Bob Evan's ran Canoe Trips through there and kept it clear. The closed their livery...I think two years ago so it may be becoming more difficult...but I do not know that for sure. I live on Raccoon Creek but I am 1.5 to 2 miles from the Ohio River. I do catch bass but not many really large ones. I know there are some small backwaters on my end that have some Spawn activity.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I fished Raccoon Creek near Athens and Zaleski State Forest a few times. This is farther north of the section you're asking about dodgeboy75. I caught mainly spotted bass and sunfish on smaller cranks. Biggest went about 13 inches. However, watch wading when fishing this spot. There is quite a bit of the black,stinky mud to sink into in the steam. The stream was shallow (avg. 3-4 feet) with some deeper holes here and there. It wasn't a bad stream to fish.


----------



## perchtaco300 (Mar 4, 2007)

there is a awesome spot in gallia county. its on jackson pike, you can get there by road, buts its not your best bet. if you can get there by canoe then it well worth it. the guy thats owns the land on the banks will shoot you , but if your in the water and boat he cant do a thing! if you go up to where its damned up before a bridge and throw into the white water, its great fishing. you dont even need a fly pole just throw a white jig and as much as you can cast, fish on! ARMY!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey OUFISHERMAN do you fish Lake Hope any??? Any Saugeyes in there???


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished Raccoon Creek once , caught a few small bass some big chubs and green sunfish.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Marshall, do you fish Lake Hope or Burr Oak much. I have always heard of good fishing at Burr Oak for bass but haven't heard anything real good about Lake Hope.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i know the dnr stocks lake hope with s'eyes but i havnt heard of one caught out of it. plan on trying in the spring though.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've never really fished Burr Oak for bass. I caught one around 3lbs on vibee a little over a year ago. Other than that I've only caught crappie there. I've never made it out to Lake Hope. Its hard for me to go fish the lakes when the Hocking is in good shape.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I never fished Lake Hope while I was living in Athens. I tried Lake Snowden and Fox Lake a few times. The lakes are just not my thing. I had some really nice private ponds and the Hocking to keep me busy.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I have fished Raccoon creek south of Gallipolis before, just below a low head dam. Caught a TON of sauger, none of them huge. Also caught a few smallies.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Dodgeboy75, Burr Oak is a great place for Bass in the Spring and Fall, During the Summer it gets REAL tough.. Ive seen lots of Big Bass come from there over the years , the biggest being 10.2#, But it was caught at night in a catfish tournament on a Bluegill head .The Lake is also loaded with undersized Crappie and Bluegill. The Saugeye fishing has rapidly declined over the past 10years .Catfishing on the lake is good , most of the cats are Channels with a few Flatties here and there, best time to fish for cats is after a lot of rain..
Ive been told back in the 70s there was alot of Muskies in the lake , but never seen/ heard of anyone catching one..


----------



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

According to a sign at the ramp there are saugeye in Lake Hope. I fished that lake the last 2 years while living in Athens. Caught quite a few bass below the spillway. Didn't catch as many in the lake but the far end of the lake has a large shallow bay that I lost a monster bass in the pads last summer. The only problem is the lake is trolling motors only and it takes a while to get back to that bay.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. I usually spend alot of my hunting time around these areas and never seriously fished these spots.


----------

